# Powerstrip Problem



## Zipper02 (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

also ich hab nen neuen PC gekauft mit ner ATi Radeon 9700 TX, aber wenn ich jetzt bei Powerstrip die Gamma und die Helligkeit erhöhen möchte funktioniert nichts.

Sowohl die Monitortreiber und die Grafikkartentreiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand.

Mein OS ist WinXP Pro.

Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## CSF-Lady (2. Januar 2003)

*aktuell*

hast Du denn auch das aktuellste Powerstrip? 

3.30 ist das glaub ich....


----------

